# Elysian Drop Troops WIP log



## arizonajirt (Apr 5, 2011)

I have been a big fan of the Elysian Drop Troops ever since I read IA8. I posted a topic on here before asking for advice on an Elysian army. Thanks to all of the help that Vaz and Folketsfiende, I have finally got an working army list for a Elysian army and have placed my order with Forge World for the start. Due to the monitary costs of the units, It will be a slow moving growing army, but I am hoping that by April I will have a playable sized army in and working on. I just placed the order for 1 Cmd Squad, 2 drop troop squads and 1 equipment pack. After they get in, I will start the formal WIP log with pictures.


----------



## koby (Apr 4, 2011)

I might just give you some advice. I've got 2 units of elysians that i use for Vendetta bourn veterans in my cadian army. I bought a 10 man infantry squad and 2 of the melta teams to get my special weapons, its probably a good idea to build the melta guns on bike/40k cavalry bases, as, no matter how cool they look lying down and screaming about meltering tanks they're a pain to play with on the large bases they provide! 

Have to say the models are very nice, i had some problems with missing weapons from the sprues when mine arrived so check yours over, both of my units were missing 1 arm and a grenade launcher. I still dont like the flamer models


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

koby - just say to Forge World that you're missing parts of the kit, and they'll send you extra's/replacements etc.

I ordered a Vulture and the Punisher Cannons - was missing one of the Punisher Cannons, and asked them about it, ended up with a second Vulture for free "by way of apology to an established customer". Mind, this was about 18months ago, so might have changed policy, but they're excellent to keep you coming back at least.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Vaz said:


> koby - just say to Forge World that you're missing parts of the kit, and they'll send you extra's/replacements etc.
> 
> I ordered a Vulture and the Punisher Cannons - was missing one of the Punisher Cannons, and asked them about it, ended up with a second Vulture for free "by way of apology to an established customer". Mind, this was about 18months ago, so might have changed policy, but they're excellent to keep you coming back at least.


No, they're still excellent. I recently ordered the character upgrade kit, and it came missing the bionic leg. I rang about it and received a whole new kit by the end of the week. If there's one thing GW and associated companies do well it's customer service.


----------



## koby (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh yeh i know, they sorted me out with the parts, apart from the launcher because i forgot :S. Its the one thing you can count on with GW/FW. The return policy is next to none, you could probably take a regiment box in and say it came without sprues and they'd replace it. My main point was about the rediculous sized bases the elysians come on! I might still snap my dudes off and go for biker bases, its a pain in the ass, especially when disembarking people!


----------



## folketsfiende (Nov 21, 2011)

arizonajirt said:


> I have been a big fan of the Elysian Drop Troops ever since I read IA8. I posted a topic on here before asking for advice on an Elysian army. Thanks to all of the help that Vaz and Folketsfiende, I have finally got an working army list for a Elysian army and have placed my order with Forge World for the start. Due to the monitary costs of the units, It will be a slow moving growing army, but I am hoping that by April I will have a playable sized army in and working on. I just placed the order for 1 Cmd Squad, 2 drop troop squads and 1 equipment pack. After they get in, I will start the formal WIP log with pictures.


Oh, goodie! Have fun painting. Have you decided ön a colour scheme yet? Elysian models lend themselves well to standard army patterns and different types of camouflage. As for the help, de nada - we need more drop troopers! Bring on the pics! From the skies!


----------



## arizonajirt (Apr 5, 2011)

So I picked up my mail today and recieved my Drop Troops. I did I as I y'all said and checked each piece carefully and I found many many miscasts. almost all of the heads had airbubbles on the chins, all of the torsos have air bubbles on the corners of the bottoms, one foot had an airbubble on top of the foot, and most lasguns have some sort of airbubble. My command squad had 1 air bubble on the voxcaster head and did not come with bases. I wrote Forge World and hopefully Ill hear something real soon to what is going to happen. So until I hear from them, I cant work on the troops, since they most likely will want pictures of the damage and may even ask for them back. So in the mean time Ill do some work on my Cadian hostile envronment troops. 

I have not figured out exactly the color scheme, but I am thinking of going with one from the IA8 book since I am also a Raven Guard player.


----------



## GIJedi (Jul 30, 2011)

It's unfortunate that you have had some bad luck with getting started, but as said before, FW's customer service is fantastic. You sould be up and running in no time, these guys are fun to play and I love their backstory. I'm putting together an Elysian army myself and I have a long way to go before they are done. Eventually I'll post some pics of my progress, to let everyone see where I am at. Good luck and can't wait to see your progress.


----------



## arizonajirt (Apr 5, 2011)

Well I wrote forge world and took pictures of all of the damage, emailed that, batch numbers to them and now just awaiting their response. hopefully in the next day or two I will hear something back. of course the 2nd time I looked at the models I found more issues, more air bubbles in the legs and missing a finger on the point army of the command squad. it was quite depressing to recieve my models like that, I was looking so forward to getting to build them.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Sorry to hear about your misfortune, believe it or not, getting jacked models from FW is all part of the deal when you order products through them. You would assume they would have a better ‘Quality & Control’ but we already pay an arm and a leg for their products, so they probably care less and will just replace the models that are damaged. However, not once have I had an issue with getting replacements for my Krieg army. I know they know their shit is messed up, probably why they so easily replace them…then again, look were all our resin crack is made…”China!”


----------



## arizonajirt (Apr 5, 2011)

I couldn't tell you how many models I have bought from forge world, and I guess I have just been lucky. I have never had an issue like this. Onlything I've had before were warped rhino doors and a hoe or two in them. You would think for the dirtier we spend for this stuff the quality control would be much better. But whet company what's to employ a dozen people just to do a detailed inspection of every single resin model it makes. It's most likely cheaper in the long run to replace our items. Now I play the waiting game with forge world for a response. 

On a brighter note, the Cadian hostile environment troops and hardened vets w/shotguns look great.


----------



## folketsfiende (Nov 21, 2011)

arizonajirt said:


> I couldn't tell you how many models I have bought from forge world, and I guess I have just been lucky. I have never had an issue like this. Onlything I've had before were warped rhino doors and a hoe or two in them. You would think for the dirtier we spend for this stuff the quality control would be much better. But whet company what's to employ a dozen people just to do a detailed inspection of every single resin model it makes. It's most likely cheaper in the long run to replace our items. Now I play the waiting game with forge world for a response.
> 
> On a brighter note, the Cadian hostile environment troops and hardened vets w/shotguns look great.


Hm, you've had some bad luck. I've bought loads of elysian troops and they have never been in such a bad state as you described... well, hopefully Forgeworld will help you out.


----------



## arizonajirt (Apr 5, 2011)

I am still waiting for Forge World to writ eme back, been about 3 working days already. If I dont hear anything by tomorrow Ill write them again. here are the pictures of what I recieved.


----------



## folketsfiende (Nov 21, 2011)

Wow, that's really messed up! Never seen that many bubbles in one order before...


----------



## arizonajirt (Apr 5, 2011)

I ended up writing forge world on their facebook page. they responded and appologized for taking so long to respond, they are very busy after the holidays and will get to me as soon as they can with their 3 man-shift. I will advise once I have a actual response.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Well I would say you will most likey get an entire replacement. Once the replacements do get in (I have never seen FW require a product be sent back), you get brush up on your green stuff and fix those air bubbles.


----------



## arizonajirt (Apr 5, 2011)

Ead, from Forge World wrote me back. My new order will be shipped in the next 7-10 days. GW and FW have great customer service. I will work in greed stuff and try to fix what I have.


----------



## arizonajirt (Apr 5, 2011)

So I finally started work on my units. I have the platoon command squad and 1 drop troop squad built. I'll get some pictures taken Wednesday and post them. I have 2 long workdays (12 hr shifts) before my next day off. Illget the 2nd squad done Wednesday.


----------



## arizonajirt (Apr 5, 2011)

So all of the models I have so far are all built. I have primed them and here is my first photo update.

Platoon Command Squad









1st squad

















minstery of silly walks trooper









2nd squad

















everything so far









and a little bonus of something that im also working on......Cadian Veterans With Shotguns.


----------



## arizonajirt (Apr 5, 2011)

So new order has been placed with Forge World. still waiting for the replacement models from FW though. picked up the following:
Company command squad
Heavy bolter squad
mortar squad
vets with Shotguns
3 sentinels
and the weapons pack, equipment pack and the drop zone equipment pack. 

looking forward to this. after that all will just need vehicles, and some fun stuff and will be a good start.


----------



## GIJedi (Jul 30, 2011)

Good to see more Elysians out there, sometime I thought I was the only one. You in for some fun times, how big are you planning to go? Have you decided on a color sceme yet? I'm looking to get some more vehicles myself, need to get five more Taros and two more sentinals for my guys.


----------



## arizonajirt (Apr 5, 2011)

It's yet to be figured out how big I'll really go. I have a habit of building apocalypse sized armies. My raven guard is almost 10,000 PTS ant my Cadians are around 4,000 of just troops. I would like 2 full platoons plus maxed out fast attcks, elites and heavy supports.


----------



## GIJedi (Jul 30, 2011)

I know what you mean, I have yet to tally up my GK's and my Elysians are getting up there. But my plan for them pretty much mirrors your's.


----------



## arizonajirt (Apr 5, 2011)

I got started on painting my command squad. I went with a Catachan Green coveralls and black boots with OD Green webbing. I have the 1st Plt Commander painted and based. Ill get around to posting some pictures soon and hopefully after this weekend Ill be able to get the rest of the command squad done.


----------



## arizonajirt (Apr 5, 2011)

So I had a productive weekend. I spent about 20 hours and was able to finish my 2 squads and finished the command squad the other day. I even had some time and got my Cadian vets done. Wednesday/Thursday Ill get some pictures up. Now just waiting for the replacement, non-swiss cheese models to show up and my other order. Hopefully today or Ill be bored the next 2 days off from work.


----------



## arizonajirt (Apr 5, 2011)

Now for my update. I finished building the new order I got from forge world. all except for one sentinel,, since it was missing the legs from the plastic kit. who whould have known that the kits that came with the sentinels were the old ones. im base coating the new stuff now. 

as for the replacements from forge world, I wrote Ead back and asked him about the conformation for the replacements. He told me that the production team hasnt got around to filling the order. So since it has been 21 days since the replcement order was made, Ead said that onn monday he will have a new kit sent to me free of charge to help compensate me for the time.

Now for the pictures.
Command Squad:
































2nd squad:








Trooper Cleese:

















1st squad:

































now the new stuff:


----------



## arizonajirt (Apr 5, 2011)

also here is that bonus stuff. The cadian veterans with shotguns. very nice models from forge world and I will be buying more of them soon.


----------



## GIJedi (Jul 30, 2011)

Sweet man!! Glad FW is hooking you up, I have to say their customer service is great. Now if they can just work on their quality control.


----------



## folketsfiende (Nov 21, 2011)

Hey! Looking good! Are the topmost Elysians finished, or are you going to add more highlights?


----------



## arizonajirt (Apr 5, 2011)

Thank you. Top ones are done. They actually have more highlighting then they look. For some reason the camera is being stupid and my lighting was bad. Up close you can see lighter folds in the jump suit.


----------



## arizonajirt (Apr 5, 2011)

So I just got in my next order of Elysians. I picked up 2 Tauros and 1 Tauros Venator, 1 sniper squad and some of the resperator heads for the Tauros gunners. I also bought a new sentinel so I can get the legs for my drop sentinel, since it came misisng one. as usual, pics to come.


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

I've been toying with the idea of Elysians for a while now, but other things keep getting in the way. make them all veterans, it's cooler.


----------



## arizonajirt (Apr 5, 2011)

So Forge World finally got me my replacement models. it was trying and long, but I got some free Games Day only models with it and a new hades breeching drill. I have taken a brak from painting my drop troops so i dont get bored. I have 2 of my assault vehicles done (1 reg and the ventator) and I have assembled my snipers. I still have to build and base coat my other 20 troops. I will post when I get them done.


----------



## Skari (Dec 20, 2011)

Good stuff. KEep em a showin!


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Sweet, glad to hear they hooked you up, especially with a limited fig!

Good luck with that breaching drill...lol, if your interested in some ideas you can check out my log LINK directly to the breaching drill. It was my first REAL attempt at weathering and I have learned alot since then. Are you planning on adding in some Krieg engineers to use the drill?

Anyways, looking forward to seeing you next update.

Regards,
DoE


----------



## arizonajirt (Apr 5, 2011)

So, I have been a little lazy with this project lately. I have the sniper squad, mortar squad, bolter squads, 1 sentinel, and 2 Tauros waiting for paint. but on a better note, I have 6 Vultures on the way. so this is moving along nicely.

I had to take a break from the project so i dont get bored with it. been working on my raven guard, a khorne army and starting a red scorpions army as well. So Ill update as I get more done.


----------

